# ranger



## mil (Jul 25, 2016)

This is another thing I drew for a friend. The kid is an elven ranger. Drawn a little over a month ago?
*Also!* If you guys are on deviantArt or would just like to check my other stuff, this is me :angel:


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

again - choice of colors is really pleasing and it has a nice comic factor to it. on some places it looks too "realistic" for the comic style and too "unrealistic" for realistic style.
if that makes sense hehe. the whole image and whats going on reads nicely. good job.


----------



## mil (Jul 25, 2016)

> again - choice of colors is really pleasing and it has a nice comic factor to it. on some places it looks too "realistic" for the comic style and too "unrealistic" for realistic style.
> if that makes sense hehe. the whole image and whats going on reads nicely. good job.


yeah, i get you, consistency is actually something i want to work on! thank you so much for your imput, i appreciate it!! : D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I like this, great colors and you handled the lighting very well!

What is he going to shoot?


----------

